# Best Smell Removal?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

As I mentioned before, I kept my birds on my balcony, even I clean the loft frequently, my neighbor keep complaining about the smell, esp when the weather get hot nowadays,

I wonder do you guys have any Smell Removal ,Pet Odor Removal to recommend? so far I tried scented candle, oil, air fresher spray...none of them work well.

Ideally I am looking for something safe, can last at least a few days without people intervene......

many many thanks


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't imagine there is a smell. I have taken people (non pigeon people btw) into my loft and point blank asked them if it smells to them. The answer is always no, not really, maybe a barely perceptible earthy smell. They are probably using the smell excuse to give you a hard time. When I had chickens, every fly that was in my neighbors yard was from my chickens. I just had a neighbor say that one of my pigeons was stealing food from his bird feeder. I told him my birds are never allowed anywhere but in the air or in the loft. Turned out it was morning doves he was seeing and he couldn't tell the difference. If I was you I would clean everyday then tell them you installed an air filter that will take care of everything. I'll bet they will give up.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dingweding said:


> As I mentioned before, I kept my birds on my balcony, even I clean the loft frequently, my neighbor keep complaining about the smell, esp when the weather get hot nowadays,
> 
> I wonder do you guys have any Smell Removal ,Pet Odor Removal to recommend? so far I tried scented candle, oil, air fresher spray...none of them work well.
> 
> ...


use a disenfectant odor neutralizer just for pets or birds.. read the directions and follow what it says.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

I put fresh rosemary sprigs under and around the loft - they remain scented for a long time and they are insect repellants to a certain extent

But its only my breeders loft that has a smell. If you don't have nesting birds then there shouldn't be a smell to their poops really.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

you can try armor hammer baking soda ( the stuff you put in your refrigerator )


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

what do you use on the floor ?
i use horse bedding, wood pellets on the floor of my raised loft.
these, themself have a nice smell, and it really soaks of the droppings odors.
my loft hardly has a smell of pigeons, even when its closed up.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

dingweding said:


> As I mentioned before, I kept my birds on my balcony, even I clean the loft frequently, my neighbor keep complaining about the smell, esp when the weather get hot nowadays,
> 
> I wonder do you guys have any Smell Removal ,Pet Odor Removal to recommend? so far I tried scented candle, oil, air fresher spray...none of them work well.
> 
> ...


You could try this:

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-374/Natural-Granen-LOFT-WHITE/Detail.bok


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> You could try this:
> 
> http://www.jedds.com/-strse-374/Natural-Granen-LOFT-WHITE/Detail.bok



Yes, this works great. You scrape everything up, then sprinkle just a little of this on the floor, and sweep it around, then pick it up in a dust pan. Dries everything up and makes everything smell fresh and clean.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

dingweding said:


> As I mentioned before, I kept my birds on my balcony, even I clean the loft frequently, my neighbor keep complaining about the smell, esp when the weather get hot nowadays,
> 
> I wonder do you guys have any Smell Removal ,Pet Odor Removal to recommend? so far I tried scented candle, oil, air fresher spray...none of them work well.
> 
> ...


How many pigeons do you have??? Hope you scrape and dispose the droppings off away from the setup.

I have around 45 pigeons ATM and my neighbours never complain of any smell at all. My fancier friend has 120 pigeons and it doesnt stink much when I go there.
Its not usual for pigeons to have that much smell unless they're not healthy or the place stay damp. I would say don't use heavy bedding materials/elaborate nests or cedar or pine shavings etc which may emitt fumes. Whatever you use for cleaning,deodourising etc please select the one that don't contain strong fumes or residual smell.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think just keeping it clean would usually keep it from smelling. Could be that the neighbor is exaggerating because he doesn't want birds around.


----------

